# Congratulations Are In Order



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

Congratulations to @Riaz who's wife is currently in labor 
May the little bundle bring you many years of happiness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (20/1/14)

And not to many sleepless nights ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (20/1/14)

Congratz Riaz and Wife, I hope it goes well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (20/1/14)

Hey all the best you 2 . kids are the best thing in the world.
But yes prepare for the sleepless nights ( more time to build coils if u ask me )

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## TylerD (20/1/14)

Congrats @Riaz !!! Awesome news!


----------



## fred1sa (20/1/14)

Hey bro, all the best!


----------



## JB1987 (20/1/14)

Congrats @Riaz !


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/1/14)

Congrats and kiss sleep goodbye for the next 6 months. babies are amazing tho enjoy.


----------



## Oupa (20/1/14)

Congrats @Riaz and all the best! Enjoy the little one! Will also be my turn soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (20/1/14)

congrats Riaaz hope u stocked up on vape gear and juice, nappies are going to kill your hobby lol


----------



## Tom (20/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Congrats and kiss sleep goodbye for the next 6 months. babies are amazing tho enjoy.


this! congrats!


----------



## RIEFY (20/1/14)

congrats bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac (20/1/14)

Congrats @Riaz, your first ?


----------



## fred1sa (20/1/14)

Funny why everybody says goodbye to sleep. I can't breastfeed so I sleep like a baby lol.
Tuned my brain out of the baby cry, immune to it now.


----------



## CraftyZA (20/1/14)

Congrats from me as well. A lot of joy, and a lot of stress.
1st laughs, 1st steps, and then also "No! Don't swing the cat by her tail!" Don't eat that!

The jou outweighs the rest by far!
Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (20/1/14)

fred1sa said:


> Funny why everybody says goodbye to sleep. I can't breastfeed so I sleep like a baby lol.
> Tuned my brain out of the baby cry, immune to it now.


That did not work for me. With Tiaan, my second, wife got up, and did the feeding bit since I dont have all the needed bits to do that. Then she woke me up, and I courteously asked what I can help with. She then calmly replied. Nothing! Just wake up!

Hormones only settle 4 - 5 months afterward, then everything will be back to normal(ish)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick (20/1/14)

Congrats and all the best!


----------



## Oupa (20/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> That did not work for me. With Tiaan, my second, wife got up, and did the feeding bit since I dont have all the needed bits to do that. Then she woke me up, and I courteously asked what I can help with. She then calmly replied. Nothing! Just wake up!
> 
> Hormones only settle 4 - 5 months afterward, then everything will be back to normal(ish)


 
Thoroughly enjoyed reading this... Baie snaaks! "Nothing! Just wake up!"  Sounds like something my missus will do.

By the way, my laaitie wat op pad is se naam is Tihan! Sounds the same, spelled different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tristan (20/1/14)

Congrats Riaaz. All happiness to you and your fam!


----------



## Vaping Jakes (20/1/14)

Congrats Riaz


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (20/1/14)

Maaany congrats Riaz, and happy nappies to you and your wife!


----------



## ShaneW (20/1/14)

Congrats! Get some red bull e juice, you gonna need it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/14)

Congrats @Riaz. Wishing you many years of joy and happiness


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Congrats @Riaz and all the best! Enjoy the little one! Will also be my turn soon



When is yours due Oupa?


----------



## Riaz (21/1/14)

ahhh thanks guys

i really didnt expect this thread.

another reason why i love this forum. i think a community is a better suited name for all of us.

anyways, mom and baby are doing well.

this is my second so i know all about the sleepness nights, and trust me, my first one till today has not slept straight through the night yet (and shes almost 3 years old), so im hoping this one will be different LOL, and if not, ahh well we already used to it.

some good advice guys, re the coil building at night and what not.

how it went with my first is like this:

she used to feed every 2 hours, so through the night when she cried id already wake up (im a very light sleeper) then once fed and sleeping id sleep.

then when she went onto the bottle, id prepare my 'night pack' which consisted of
- milk powder
- pre boiled water in the flask
- a bottle of normal temp water

then once shes ready to feed, im make the bottle quick, hand to the missus then go sleep again LOL

there came a point where i could literally make that bottle in my sleep

so yeah, really looking forward to have the opportunity to experience it all again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

may he or she be the coolness of your eyes congrats bru

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Congrats, @Riaz. Great to hear all went well, we were all thinking of you and yours. All the best with the road ahead, this little one is going to sleep right through from the start!


----------



## Riaz (21/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> may he or she be the coolness of your eyes congrats bru
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



its another girl bro


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

nice bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (21/1/14)

Jordan Lee, my daughter was a light sleeper, and woke up during the night well into her 1st year.
Tiaan started sleeping though at 2 or 3 months. 
Good luck and enjoy these exciting times!


----------



## Oupa (21/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> When is yours due Oupa?



@Stroodlepuff 4 Feb 

Congrats again Riaz!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

